# Maine farm with 21 acres for sale



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

If you are interested in relocating to the State of Maine we are offering our farm/homestead for sale. We have previously listed a piece of land (6.29 acres) but have decided to put the farm/homestead up for sale as well.
( House, 2 barns, 2 sheds and 21 acres of land).

This can be a fantastic opportunity for someone willing to make a business out of what we have started. This is the home of Goat School as well as our licensed raw dairy and home processors business. Saint Albans is one of the few remaining towns where there is no zoning and a building permit costs only $5.00. 

We have supported ourselves very nicely from this property and can see where it will provide a good income for someone for years to come. The land had previously been certified organic but we have let that certification expire. It can very easily be re-certified. Here is a link to our description and pictures of the property.

Homestead For Sale

If you would like more photos please go to STONY KNOLLS FARM as well as GOAT SCHOOL

Thanks for looking!


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

I wish I could go there now.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

I miss Maine


----------



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

It really is a unique piece of property. While somewhat secluded it is still only 15 minutes from Interstate 95 at exit 150. The other interesting fact is that there is no zoning. I think it is something that lots of people can not grasp. That means whatever you'd like to do ... you do not have to ask any permission from local authorities. There are no hoops to jump through if you want to start a business here.

We are only a few minutes from the public boat landing at Great Moose Pond where boating... snowmobiling and ice fishing abound.

For anyone thinking about moving to Maine this is an ideal property and deserves a close look.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

It IS an ideal property... truly a "best case scenario" parcel. Best of luck where you choose to go next Ken! that place will be a dream come true for someone.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

I love the state of Maine, and that is indeed a beautiful property.


----------



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

Thank you all for the nice comments!


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

What is happening with goat school itself?


----------



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

Hi Lexa;

That is a great question. We are planning one for June of next year. Even though the property is for sale that does not change any of the knowledge that we have accumulated and are excited to share. We have several friends that have really nice goat farms in the area and they have offered the use of their animals if we need them.

Also by selling our farm it frees us up to do more "Goat School On the Road". We would love to expand that aspect more. It is not easy to get to Maine but we have lots of interest from folks in Ohio and Indiana and would be happy to work with a host farm to promote an event. It is not much more expensive for us to come to your farm than it is for you to come to Maine. Here is a link to what is involved with hosting a School. 

Want to Host a Goat School?

If we can get a few Schools in close proximity we can do better on the costs as well.

We have also just recently had the name Goat School registered with the United States Patent and Trade Office.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't find info like rooms, baths, price?


----------



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

Sorry I guess the link got buried in the original post. Here is a link that gives pictures and price. 

http://www.goatschool.com/id30.html

The house has a somewhat open floor plan with livingroom and kitchen combined. There is one bedroom and one bath on the first floor with an addition that has a pantry and small office. The second floor is insulated but unfinished and could be used as a guest bedroom. The house was originally build by us for just two adults but constructed in such a way that someone could comfortably live here and potentially build a larger addition. One of the best parts of the property is it's location. Saint Albans Maine has no zoning so you pretty much can operate any type of business or activity you'd like. It is also on a dead end road with only a few seasonal camps on the Sebasticook river. Very private and quiet but less than 15 minutes from Interstate 95.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Ken. It's adorable.... wouldn't fit our big family though :/


----------



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for looking !


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

It looks awesome!!


----------



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

It really is a great place to live... very private. I used to live in Alaska many years ago and miss it. Of course it has changed so much. This was back in the late '60s in Mountain View just outside of Anchorage.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Could we trade?!  We have a huge house in MA. We're dying to get on land though, even if we have to live in one room for awhile.


----------



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

The last place I'd want to live is MA... Especially after living here. My family is from Maine but I was born in CT. We moved up here 25 years ago and 10 years ago we started purchasing this property. It started with 14 acres then another parcel became available and then another so we ended up with a total of just over 28 acres. It is VERY private and very beautiful. We developed a program called Goat School and have been doing it here since 2004. We have had people from all over the US and Canada come for a couple weekends during the year and all enjoy the peacefullness and quiet.

This is a perfect place for someone to take over and homestead ... Ideal for goats or horses or alpaca or pig or most anything... Also as I mentioned before there is NO ZONING... you can do whatever you want on the property.

That by itself should be worth a million dollars. Imagine not having to as permission to do something on your own land.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't blame you! We're actually looking at land in ME. We're going to try to put the house back on the market, buy some land and just build. It's soo beautiful in ME.


----------



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

Being we are coming into our cold winter the place probably will not sell until spring. If you are looking for land you may have seen our other piece. This is 6.29 acres that is adjoining... here is the link.

http://www.goatschool.com/id24.html


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Was this property sold?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

They haven't been around since 2013.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah I noticed. So I was wondering.


----------

